

NYC Startups to Watch - pospischil
http://www.timeinc.com/pressroom/10nycstartups.php

======
dmor
Looks like it is time for me to make a data driven index of NYC startups. This
is such fluff.

~~~
xo_Ox
Your indices of FB follows and twitter followers and Alexa rankings aren't
"data driven." They take some numbers as inputs, sure, but that doesn't mean
they're data-driven.

------
pavel_lishin
I find it interesting that one of them is _literally_ "like facebook, but for
dogs".

~~~
w1ntermute
Klooff, if the pet lovers on HN want to check it out: <http://www.klooff.com/>

~~~
kitcar
Interestingly, they are a Chilean company, incubated at Startup Chile (
<http://startupchile.org/startups/klooff/> )

~~~
Geekette
Not a Chilean company, although they did participate in Startup Chile.

------
ramayac
Loosecubes is now closed: <https://www.loosecubes.com/> Anyone knows what
happend to them?

~~~
MattRogish
Yup. Was a big head scratcher around here. They raised $7.8M and shutdown 6
mos later. Rumors are they ever actually closed it, which would make a lot
more sense than they burned over $1M/mo.

[http://betabeat.com/2012/11/what-happened-to-loosecubes-
new-...](http://betabeat.com/2012/11/what-happened-to-loosecubes-new-
enterprise-associates-closure-venture-coworking-dumbo/)

~~~
danso
The CEO gave an interview this February

[http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/report/loosecubes-pioneer-
ri...](http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/report/loosecubes-pioneer-rides-the-
ups-and-downs-of-startup-life/1328)

> _A large part of that reported $7.8 million never actually came through.
> McKellar says that the investor syndicate, led by New Enterprise Associates,
> stopped funding the company. Faced with the decision of whether to operate
> on a severely amputated budget or to close down, she opted for the latter_

------
lallysingh
What would Time know about this?

~~~
welder
Use Time's previous "Most Promising Startups" for their success rate:

2012 - <http://www.timeinc.com/pressroom/10nycstartups2012.php>

2011 - <http://www.timeinc.com/pressroom/events/10nycstartups/>

But then, how do you rate a startup as successful? Number of users, revenue,
is being acquired a good or bad thing?

------
jgalt212
These articles are really just signalling devices for which shops overspend on
PR and/or have good looking founders.

